# Attempted IUD insertion



## DebbieP (Nov 22, 2017)

Can someone help me with this - the physician dilated the cervix and attempted several times to insertion and IUD but was not able to due the angle of the uterus.  Could I bill a 58300 modifier 53?


----------



## csperoni (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, that is what I would bill.  58300-53.  I know there is a lot of debate about -52 vs -53.  It is my opinion it would be -53 for "extenuating circumstances".  I use -52 when a provider choses (or plans) to not do all the components of a procedure that doesn't have a better coding option.  That being said, I could find you a dozen experienced coders convinced -52 is correct and another dozen convinced -53 is correct.  
There are times (based on the carrier), I might use -52 in this scenario.


----------

